# Life with Graves post TT



## Ronny (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a 34 year old male with Graves Disease (diagnosed 1 year ago). I just had a total thyroidectomy 2 weeks ago. I am just looking for realistic views from other men with this disease as there seems to be fewer cases of this. Wondering what I can realistically expect in terms of quality of life, exercise tolerance, physical differences (I have very mild orbitopathy, could that get worse?), mental health, etc now that my thyroid is gone.

I generally understand the ups and downs from taking synthroid, but am looking more for Graves specific answers. It is a broad set of questions, but there is not very good, scientific research on most of these topics, so any information is very welcomed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ronny said:


> I am a 34 year old male with Graves Disease (diagnosed 1 year ago). I just had a total thyroidectomy 2 weeks ago. I am just looking for realistic views from other men with this disease as there seems to be fewer cases of this. Wondering what I can realistically expect in terms of quality of life, exercise tolerance, physical differences (I have very mild orbitopathy, could that get worse?), mental health, etc now that my thyroid is gone.
> 
> I generally understand the ups and downs from taking synthroid, but am looking more for Graves specific answers. It is a broad set of questions, but there is not very good, scientific research on most of these topics, so any information is very welcomed.


We do have a few men here but not too many w/Graves'. Welcome to the board and I hope you find the info you seek.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Hello, i am currently hypo after RAI treatment on May 6th of this year, and working my way slowly to being balanced. I have gotten a lot of my issues managed a little bit this last month or so...started working out and finally am able to put muscle on and keep it on. i have gained back 20 of the 30+ pounds i lost this summer. Most of my mental/emotional issues have subsided for the most part. i have noticed that when my hormone levels are fluxuating from my meds, i believe, i do have some emotional/mental issues to deal with for a couple of days. I have added yoga, qi-gong, deep breathing and meditation to help manage my life these days and my quality of life is heading up/forward again. Instead of some anti-anxiety or other meds. Went on my first date with the love of my life last week, who left me the day i was diagnosed, she couldn't keep dealing with my swings, which was a good step for me. but remember to take care of yourself first. Happiness comes from within you, and you need to be healthy. Be patient with the titration process and you will get there!

Sorry i can't be of help with your eyes...hopefully someone who has gone thru this will chime in...

good luck from another male with graves


----------

